# Strikeforce: Ronaldo Souza vs Derek Brunson



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> Round 1 - Mike Beltran draws the officiating duty once again. Brunson comes forward first. But it doesn't take long Souza lands a massive right hand and Brunson hits the deck. It looks like he's out, and Souza stands over him admiring his work, but Beltran hesitates on getting in to stop it, and that gives Brunson enough time to move around and look to recover. But after that, he's on the business end of a few more Souza rights as Beltran looks on. And after one more big one on the ground, Souza knows Brunson is done and Beltran gets in to stop it as Souza starts to celebrate. Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza def. Derek Brunson via knockout (punches) - Round 1, 0:41.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/30223/strikeforce-rousey-vs-kaufman-play-by-play-and-live-results.mma


----------

